# How to stay motivated on a indoor trainer?



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

Some days the weather doesn't cooperate or my allergies are too bad to get outdoors.

How do you keep yourself motivated on an indoor trainer? After 20 mins I start to get so bored ot it and I can usually get to 45 mins but to go longer than that is so hard mentally.

I have tried watching movies, watching cycling races,etc... but just find it so uncomfortable and boring on the trainer.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I think about being dropped in a race or hard group ride and how much I'd prefer to avoid that.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

that did not take long  
I gave up and bought rollers instead. 
And if I'm going on them for extended time I chew my way through quite a few crap tv series.


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 11, 2003)

I had good luck last winter with a couple of videos from the Sufferfest.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

spade2you said:


> I think about being dropped in a race or hard group ride and how much I'd prefer to avoid that.


I agree. whatever the motivating factor for your riding is, get it in mind before the indoor ride, that to avoid X scenario, or to create X scenario, I am going to go X intensity for X amount of time, or do X workout. 

if the motivating factor for your riding is cruising along for fun with the freash air going over you, this may not work. But if its anything more specific than that, then it should. I'd say to avoid just hopping on with the "this sucks, let's see how it goes for a while" mentality.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

Last winter I some how suffered through about 1 hour long sessions but after a full season of training this year I cant stand being on the trainer


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Not sure if this is a big secret, but several companies make a wall-mountable device that is ideal for this application. They come in a wide range of sizes; though I like the 60" Samsung I park my trainer in front of...


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

RJP Diver said:


> Not sure if this is a big secret, but several companies make a wall-mountable device that is ideal for this application. They come in a wide range of sizes; though I like the 60" Samsung I park my trainer in front of...


Why don't some people read the OP?


Personally, I watch Rock Concerts on DVD.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Well...the simple fact is if you want to be competitive at the beginning of the season they are a necessary evil. As has been mentioned, the thought of being dropped is general motivation for me.

I will say though...Hard intervals make the time go faster than endurance oriented days. If you are going hard enough you don't have time to watch a clock, time flies by.

BTW...I used to do 3.5 hour days on the trainer but now limit it to a max of 2.5 hours with 1.5 hours being the shortest amount of time I spend on my trainer during the winters.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Wookiebiker said:


> Well...the simple fact is if you want to be competitive at the beginning of the season they are a necessary evil. As has been mentioned, the thought of being dropped is general motivation for me.
> 
> I will say though...Hard intervals make the time go faster than endurance oriented days. If you are going hard enough you don't have time to watch a clock, time flies by.
> 
> BTW...I used to do 3.5 hour days on the trainer but now limit it to a max of 2.5 hours with 1.5 hours being the shortest amount of time I spend on my trainer during the winters.


This may look like an extreme commitment, but I will top it: Move someplace where you can ride outside all year. I've found that to work out really well. As a bonus, you can couple that with a visit to wherever you live now for the earliest races there, so you can make your friends suffer.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

jlandry said:


> Why don't some people read the OP?
> 
> 
> Personally, I watch Rock Concerts on DVD.


Yeah, I guess I should have read/comprehended the entire post. To the OP - I would think watching cycling races would be the least interesting thing to watch while on a trainer, would only serve as a continuous reminder that you're not out on the road. Movies don't really work for me either. I find that straight-up TV shows are the only thing that work for me - the ability to channel-surf gets me past the boredom. I particularly like Sunday's during NFL season - I can ride for hours watching pregame, 1pm game, 4pm game, 8pm game...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

Spinervals.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

I live in NJ and ride all year long. Don't care about cold, and as long as it's not currently snowing, there's no good reason not to be riding.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

First off, have a plan. Mindless spinning on the trainer won't get you much in the way of results.

I watch videos of the Northern Classics. Watching Sparticus or Boonen ride off the front always gets me going, and I try to "hold their wheel". When I'm in the middle of intervals, Phil and Paul provide the soundtrack.

I rarely ride longer than 60-90 minutes on the trainer, and rarely walk away with much energy left.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

You have to go onto the trainer with a plan. Just spinning while watching a movie doesn't cut it sometimes. 

The secret is intervals -- lots of them. They don't have to be hard, but the structure seems to help. 

Example:

5-10 minute warm-up
4x5 efforts at a hard pace with 3 minutes recovery between each interval
Repeat if you want
Cool down

Or something like that. 

The longer efforts like 2x20s are way tougher on the trainer, but I can do them no problem now.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Group indoor rides. First person off the bike buys dinner.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

iliveonnitro said:


> Group indoor rides. First person off the bike buys dinner.


My LBS does these...


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

RJP Diver said:


> I live in NJ and ride all year long. Don't care about cold, and as long as it's not currently snowing, there's no good reason not to be riding.


Yep, you just have to HTFU and get outside to ride, remembering Rules 5 & 9. When it snows, I break out the snow wheels for the 'cross bike.

Riding outside all winter gets us up to speed in the spring almost instantly.


----------



## DMH2979 (May 24, 2011)

I too think about getting dropped or that dude who really annoys me who I want to ride off my wheel.

The other ideas listed are all good ones. Intervals are key. The focus and structure makes the time fly by, especially if they are over/under intervals so you are not just slogging out a straight 20 minutes. You can get a 2 hour workout that flies by with: 30 minute warm up, 3x20 with 10 min rest, 10 min cool down. And, these will be key to building your base throughout the winter.

I can do about 3.5 hours on the trainer before I really start to go mental. Some days are easier than others, but I know if I want to be competitive (cat1) it is necessary evil.

Here is my break down of time vs. distractions
1-2 hours -- intervals and/or sufferfest video, maybe a race video (I have a collection of about 20). If going easy or just endurance pace, I will read The New Yorker (one of those rare breeds that can read while exercising) -- getting engrossed in an article makes the time fly by.
2-3 hours -- race video or mindless movie (one that is action based, but doesn't take too much thought) -- thank god for pay per view and streaming netflix
3+ hours -- I'll usually watch a movie at endurance/tempo level, then finish with a 3x10 or something like that. Nothing like doing intervals with 2000+ kjs in your legs to simulate race conditions.

As you can see, I have lots of different things I use and although I'd much rather ride outside, the trainer is fine for me in the winter. When I moved back to New England from Boulder, I did learn to stretch my longer trainer rides to 3+ hours (Boulder you can usually ride outside year round).

I don't know, I am just one of those people who really doesn't mind the trainer and the endorphin buzz after a hard work out . . .ahh that is my therapy


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

Do a TV/Movie 'drinking' game but instead of drinking do an interval BarMeister.com: Drinking Games: By Category: TV/Movie


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a laptop propped up on a music stand in front of my bike.. I'll load up netflix and watch whatever floats my boat at that time. Otherwise I watch a sufferfest video.. Race coverage.. or listen to music. 

As Spade said above... I think of not wanting to suck.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

iliveonnitro said:


> Group indoor rides. First person off the bike buys dinner.


Off as in to pee or off as in quit?


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

spade2you said:


> Off as in to pee or off as in quit?


Either one, of course.


----------



## jordo_99 (Apr 15, 2011)

Seeing as I'm younger (early 20's) and love video games about as much as cycling I'll likely be figuring a way to mount an xbox controller to my aerobars and pushing out some aero sessions a few times a week. I'm also much more focused on Triathlon so that might not apply to some of you roadies as much.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

jordo_99 said:


> Seeing as I'm younger (early 20's) and love video games about as much as cycling I'll likely be figuring a way to mount an xbox controller to my aerobars and pushing out some aero sessions a few times a week. I'm also much more focused on Triathlon so that might not apply to some of you roadies as much.


Bruno Senna concentrado entrenando MultiTarea training multitask - YouTube


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Look at indoor training as HTFU for your mind. 

Try a mix of everything, then pare it down to what works for you. I have half dozen Spinerval videos that I rotate. Watch network fluff - make up rules - sprint first commercial - recover next couple - increase resistance/climb out of saddle when a particular sports player/tv character is shown, just make up silly stuff that gets you through it. Add in a spinner class or group trainer ride at a LBS to add variety/a social side. Our two 20 something daughters make me new playlists every month to listen to (disclaimer - listening to these are sometimes more painful than MHR tests). 

After a 1/4 of a year in the basement doing this [email protected], even 20 MPH headwinds are a welcome relief come Spring.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Alaska Mike said:


> I rarely ride longer than 60-90 minutes on the trainer, and rarely walk away with much energy left.


+1.

Endurance rides indoors are just a recipe for burnout. If you're worried about overall "fitness" try swimming once in a while instead.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

JohnStonebarger said:


> Endurance rides indoors are just a recipe for burnout.


It's not the most stimulating, but it can be done. Between my job hours, the much less daylight, and an evil subzero North wind that can often be a steady 20mph with 30mph gusts make the rollers not so bad.


----------



## tylerwal (Jul 28, 2011)

usually a sufferfest video, sometimes a random tv show


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Motivation has to come from within. Either ya got it.......or ya don't.

If you don't have it.............I hear that bowling is fun.
.
.
.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Pretty much.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

I dont find intervals all that bad indoors, just long endurance rides. Will I burnout if I do intervals indoors all winter?


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

Surestick Malone said:


> I had good luck last winter with a couple of videos from the Sufferfest.


This +500


----------



## DMH2979 (May 24, 2011)

*Totally personal*



RyanM said:


> I dont find intervals all that bad indoors, just long endurance rides. Will I burnout if I do intervals indoors all winter?


For some yes, for some no . . . but see ealier post of mine. I get tired of riding indoors and some times look at my bike on the trainer and thing "ugh" - but I don't really get "burned out" in the sense that I don't want to ride. 


What good structure over the winter will do is make you much, much, much stronger. There are some I know or have read about (Horner for example) who will even do intervals on the trainer during the summer as with a PM, you can really pin point your watts so you get exactly what you need to out of the w/o. Personally, I don't, but I can see the reasons why some might . . .


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a few friends come over with their bike and trainer and we have spin classes. We then rotate who is hosting the class.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

I would rather spend 3hrs in 32 degrees and raining weather than spend 15 minutes on a trainer. There is a lot of cold weather gear available. Also get a bike with fenders. Makes a big difference. I live in se TN and went for a 1hr ride today in the rain. I'm so glad I got my fenders back on, it was a blast.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'd rather ride 3 hours on the rollers than 32 degree weather.


----------



## jordo_99 (Apr 15, 2011)

brianmcg said:


> I would rather spend 3hrs in 32 degrees and raining weather than spend 15 minutes on a trainer. There is a lot of cold weather gear available. Also get a bike with fenders. Makes a big difference. I live in se TN and went for a 1hr ride today in the rain. I'm so glad I got my fenders back on, it was a blast.


Unfortunately, not everyone lives in areas that have tolerable winter weather.

In Nebraska, it's usually 10-30F and there's snow/ice/slush on the ground at least 40% of the time from November-March. Temps don't bother me...I ran for at least an hour last winter in 2F with snow falling but I wouldn't dare ride my bike in if I can even see snow on the grass (even if not on the street).

Here, road conditions are WAY too dangerous to ride on their own but becomes insanely stupid after you consider all the car crashes that occur during the winter because of the weather and "black ice" (ice so thin you can't see it but thick enough to prevent proper traction).


----------



## jordo_99 (Apr 15, 2011)

den bakker said:


> Bruno Senna concentrado entrenando MultiTarea training multitask - YouTube


That's pretty impressive isn't it?

Maybe it's the roads here being piss-poor but I don't dare to ride no-hands for more than a second or two.

I'll be doing it on a trainer but rollers are another story. At least with my aerobars I can control the bike a bit


----------



## notquitethere (Aug 26, 2011)

Just getting into cycling and ordered sufferfest today. One thing I would do when running on the dreadmill is watch sports(football and hockey are great for this) then play a game. Speed up or sprint during timeouts and/or commercials. You really hate to see a half of football coming to an end - means there are about to be a lot of commercials.


----------



## kdtx (Apr 15, 2009)

Start racing or set a goal like a sub .... metric century. The trainer becomes less of a "choice" and becomes more of a "have-to". Once I started racing, the trainer/rollers became way less boring. I knew I needed to get my workouts in and that was the only option some days. It will really change your mindset. Just do 1 hour indoor workouts as other have mentioned above and the time will fly by. Insert a Sufferfest video every so often to mix things up!


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

RyanM said:


> I dont find intervals all that bad indoors, just long endurance rides. Will I burnout if I do intervals indoors all winter?



Your intervals don't have to be hard. In "base" stage or what have you, it's all about staying fit (not race fit) and preventing too much winter weight gain. Intervals in winter can be just 5-10 minute efforts at 65-75% of LT -- you're exercising but you're not pushing super hard. 

The secret to indoor training is to go onto the bike with a plan and a structure. If I get on the trainer "just to spin for a bit," I can't stand it. If I go on with a plan to do, say, 4x10s at low tempo, well, that's no problem. I might be weird, though.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't. I just go out and ride. I can't stand being on rollers or a trainer for longer than a half hour to 45 minutes.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I don't know if I should be proud or ashamed of doing 3 hour rides on the rollers. I can do 4, but I tend to split to a morning 2h ride and a PM 2h ride.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Trainer rides in the AM while watching "Muy Beunos Dias" on public TV. 

Thank me later.


----------



## pcs2 (Sep 4, 2006)

Unfortunately almost all my riding in done on the trainer, even in the summer. Due to work and family, I only get about 1-1.5 hours of free time late in the evenings, so my trainer and I have a love/hate relationship. But so far is the best way for me to get in some hard training.

I keep motivated by planning my races for next spring/summer, and by rotating videos. I have a bunch of sufferfest vids (fight club and the hunted are my favs), tons of action movies, and a couple hundred Gb of cycling races. I really like watching races with a good playlist going, but still able to hear the commentary. For the ultimate in mental HTFU, I have done a few without music/vids.

For me, gutting/suffering on the trainer for endless hours is paid back ten-fold in next seasons races.


----------



## AndreRoad (Sep 16, 2011)

In Canada we ride in the winter with nothin but our bib shorts... True story


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

I recently got a Tacx Flow and started training with power. Now I know what numbers I need to hit with each workout, so it gives my mind something to focus on besides the pedals turning over. Also nice is that I can set it to 220W or whatever and just ride and it will adjust resistance to keep wattage in the selected range. Other than that I watch race DVDs or a movie.

Trainers suck, but I am finding that, for me, having numbers to hit for each workout makes it easier to get through the hour or two. I know that I am doing what I need to do to improve. HR was OK, but staring down at a power reading is better. No drift and no waiting for your HR to come up.


----------



## Akez (Aug 13, 2011)

I do my homework between intervals.


----------



## shark969 (Feb 1, 2011)

Audio books. Just don't watch races at the same time or your brain a-splode.
Trainers suck. Rollers suck. Being inside on a bike just sucks. I live in Syracuse and I think we had 600 feet of snow last year? I had the previous summers TdF on dvr but the little one recorded every episode of The Suite Life On Deck and it got bumped.


----------



## civdic (May 13, 2009)

I think some people make the mistake of riding their trainers in the basement. Dark rooms or rooms with artificial light can be depressing. Last winter I bundled up and set my trainer up in the garage, opened the door and watched the snow fall. I got fresh air and watched the neighbor beat the crap out of his snowblower when it wouldn't start.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

civdic said:


> I think some people make the mistake of riding their trainers in the basement. Dark rooms or rooms with artificial light can be depressing.


That's how you build mental toughness. If you have a brick wall in your basement, you're all set; if not, then go get wood paneling that looks like fake brick and put that on the basement wall. Then you position your trainer so you're staring at the brick wall, and ride for five hours with no TV, radio, or iPod. Just you and the bike.


----------



## shark969 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have been splitting my trainer time up, 45 in the morning and 30 in the eve. Supposedly breaking workouts up through the day has better effect anyway. I agree with you civdic, fresh air is better than spider-fart basement air.


----------



## Poncharelli (May 7, 2006)

Another vote for "having a plan".

For example, 10 minutes low-cadence, 5 minutes normal cadence, in Zone 2 power zone; keep repeating for 2 hours on a weeknight. 

Or throwing in a short Stomp or hi-cadence interval every 5 or 10 minutes during a Zone 2 workout makes the time more interesting. 

The less attention i have on the TV, and the more I have on power-HR-RPM and time, the better time seems to go. I'm riding rollers as well, BTW.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

pmt said:


> That's how you build mental toughness. If you have a brick wall in your basement, you're all set; if not, then go get wood paneling that looks like fake brick and put that on the basement wall. Then you position your trainer so you're staring at the brick wall, and ride for five hours with no TV, radio, or iPod. Just you and the bike.


you forgot some crushed glass in the shoes


----------



## notquitethere (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm from Texas, what is this basement thing you speak of? I used to set mine up in the house, but I had to take it down all the time for aesthetics. Now it is in the garage with an old laptop nearby for Sufferfest videos....and a lot of fans. But I have space to leave it set up and I just loosen the roller tension so it serves as a spot to store my bike as well.

My problem is not conditions but daylight and family. Last night I was able to ride at 9pm with the kids in bed and my wife out for her girls night.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

pmt said:


> That's how you build mental toughness. If you have a brick wall in your basement, you're all set; if not, then go get wood paneling that looks like fake brick and put that on the basement wall. Then you position your trainer so you're staring at the brick wall, and ride for five hours with no TV, radio, or iPod. Just you and the bike.


....and how many hours a week do you do this?


----------



## franklinb965 (Jan 25, 2013)

Bump. I think it is all about your goals: keeping in shape during winter? bettering your conditioning? I'm on my trainer for extra exercise to lose weight. I think the only way to stay motivated is by looking at what your goals are.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

Whatever you do, don't put on a movie that you might think is bad, in any way. It's flaws will become magnified many folds. Watch only movies you really like, comedies even, stuff that isn't very upsetting.

Unless that is, you want to "increase mental toughness". In that case put on a movie you hate and do insane HIIT intervals.


----------



## franklinb965 (Jan 25, 2013)

LOL. well-said, Demonrider. My Cycleops came with one of those Robbie Ventura training dvds. I am going to try that out...I've lost 50lbs through eating right and exercise frm August-December, but in January I put on 5lbs... I've got another 40lbs to lose so I'm going to be on the trainer a lot (and on the road when I'm not at work). Any tips on videos to watch while on the trainer?


----------



## speed metal (Feb 8, 2007)

Intervals and "METAL":devil: is the key. I don't see how anybody does a hour of tempo on a trainer. I always how winter weather affects spring racing


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

It's supposed to top out at 14 degrees F today, winds WNW 15-20 MPH. I'd still rather ride along the side of the road on my heavy old mountain bike for 3 hours than sit on a trainer. If I absolutely must ride the thing it's usually an interval video or an easy spin with a good book.


----------



## digita6 (Sep 29, 2012)

Trainer Road combined with videos (either sufferfest or Netflix vids) has been a great way to keep motivated on the bike over the winter. I don't have a power meter, but use TR's virtual power function which, while not accurate per se, is consistent across rides and gives me clear goals to shoot for from ride to ride. If you haven't tried trainer road, I highly recommend giving it a shot.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Interesting to see this resurrected. It is good to see this type of thing for motivation. I do a combination of things already posted.

1. With intervals I don't really need anymore motivation. I focus on those.
2. I'm training my brain to like the pain of a longer interval. I learned to like squats when I was bodybuilding (I hated doing legs like most guys, but knew it would pay off if I did them), so I'm learning to like the pain of intervals.
3. Like Spade said, if I'm having trouble finishing out an interval, I think of the last race I didn't win.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I ride outdoors most of the time. I have sympathy for those who deal with crap weather. 

That said, I ride the rollers, trainer, or spin cycle with headphones on. If I am going hard I like hard music. Someone turned me on to techno -- something I would normally avoid. But songs with lyrics tend to burn me out. If I am all out of music I set my trainer near the bay window and people watch. The local grad students are the most interesting. 

Otherwise it's mindless spinning while watching TV or chatting with someone at the gym. I'll read a magazine or ten. I'll even lean forward with my elbows on the bars, palms under my chin or forehead in my hands and close my eyes for 10+ minutes at a time. It's spinning dolphin style, with half my brain asleep.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

For hard intervals I put on loud fast music and then some past TdF with the volume on mute so I can't hear Phil Ligget spewing BS yet whenever I do look up at the screen there is something cycling related going on. Movies can be distracting during intervals and the times are short anyways.


----------



## dazzaJRA (Feb 12, 2011)

Two words...Trainerroad - Sufferfest!!!!


----------



## njsavage (Apr 11, 2012)

jlandry said:


> Why don't some people read the OP?
> 
> 
> Personally, I watch Rock Concerts on DVD.


I challenge anyone to keep there rpm's under 95 in z3/4 whilewatching AC/DC live at riverplate!


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

This winter I bought some Shimano cold weather shoes. I just try to get outside as much as possible and just deal with the weather. I have stared to do my intervals while on the rollers. Which seems to make the time go by alot quicker. And I when I wanna quit I think of this season when I got dropped! I tell myself " that ain't happening this season!"
Good music helps a lot to.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

Yep, try to use the trainer for intervals. You can't really get bored doing intervals because you're too busy suffering. 

If you *have* to do slow steady stuff inside longer than an hour... may god have mercy on your soul.


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

According to Outside Magazine...



> (John) Stamstad says that he knows he's mentally ready for a race when he can do a five-hour stint on the wind trainer, maintaining a heart rate of 155 beats per minute while staring at a blank wall.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

JChasse said:


> According to Outside Magazine...


That sounds awful.


----------



## wabasso (May 18, 2012)

JChasse said:


> According to Outside Magazine...


I would give up riding a bike. Really.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

JChasse said:


> According to Outside Magazine... (John) Stamstad says that he knows he's mentally ready for a race when he can do a five-hour stint on the wind trainer, maintaining a heart rate of 155 beats per minute while staring at a blank wall.


That's a HR I can hold a conversation at all day. They might as well mention how fast he was going on the trainer too.


----------



## Segmenthunter (Feb 20, 2013)

I use a Tacx which is great, sometimes still playing a movie in the background.


----------



## OHroadie (Jul 12, 2010)

I thought sufferfest videos were tough and a great workout until I started doing them with trainerroad using power as my unit of measurement instead of RPE. It has added a whole new dreadful dimension to trainer time and goes by that much faster because you look forward to each break.


----------

